
Show HN: WP Bubble - mattbgates
https://wpbubble.com
======
mattbgates
Hi HN,

WP Bubble ( [https://wpbubble.com](https://wpbubble.com) ) is a web app I've
been working on for the past few months. As a web developer, there were things
that I was doing that took time to do, whether making a copy of a website,
restoring a database, updating plugins or themes, or adding caching and
security plugins, all which are often a part of the normal routine of most web
designers & developers. To run a website without worrying about so much, I
decided to create a hosting platform that offered built-in tools working at
the server level to automate many of those routines.

WP Bubble is a WordPress Managed Hosting solution with many useful features
for bloggers, web designers, and web developers. It takes care of mostly
everything you'll ever need to speed up your workflow, for yourself or
clients.

WP Bubble eliminates the need for most plugins and offers many one-click
solutions, including the creation of a website, WP admin access, database
access, optimization and recovery, image optimization, cloning, and demo
staging. Included in every plan is free SSL, automated backups, automatic
updates to WordPress core, themes, and plugins, and enhancements made with
Cloudflare.

Without much worry since most tasks are automated, save more money and time,
while knowing your website is being taken care of for you. Take a look, give
it a try. I hope you find it useful for your routine operations.

